# Looking for riding group around central Florida



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Any riding groups ride at holopaw or 5a. Would like go join yall if you do.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Man I'm still fixing little things on the bike. This week am buying all the seals and bearings 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I really want some tires. I got the cash. If we ever ride out at Holopaw bring em. I'm thinking about the 30 MOTO monsters to tho 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Should come out to grant....great riding out there!


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I could make a trip down there. What type of riding is it? Mud? Trails? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

A lot a bit of both. Good times we go every fri night leave camp at about 7pm after grilling and ride till bout 2-3am.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice. Next Fri and sat I'm off work I will make my way Down there 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

we go to 5a and ride thers a bigggg group of us man we all live in volusia county


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get with you guys. I'm in orange county 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

if u wanna ride 5a with us text me some time 386 479 1869 we go out there everyother weekend, usally have a group of 10 of us..


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Pm'ed u my number


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

CamoBrute152 said:


> if u wanna ride 5a with us text me some time 386 479 1869 we go out there everyother weekend, usally have a group of 10 of us..




Ohhh really? I just sold my old Grizzly and I'm trying to pick up a replacement. I may have to meet up with your guys when I get back on 4 wheels.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> Should come out to grant....great riding out there!


Do you have a gate key. I know an owner of 20 of those acres by the well. also try "Cocoa Style" they ride the river here.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 20, 2012)

palm bay here and ready to ride anytime ........keith @321-537-4136 call or txt


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

**** it! Every deal on a new bike keeps falling thru on me! Hopefully I will be out in 5a again soon.


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

we ride hastings and mud muckers


----------



## gatorbone (Feb 20, 2012)

Hastings is a pretty good place too ride, especially for the price of FREE!


----------



## Scrufy69 (Jan 24, 2012)

I belong to Muddy Waters Atv ***. and we ride HoloPaw and 5a. Its a great group of people, we have mud riders and trail riders. We try to have a ride just about every month, at different places. We just did Trucks Gone Wild at MudMuckers. You should look us up on Face book.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> Do you have a gate key. I know an owner of 20 of those acres by the well. also try "Cocoa Style" they ride the river here.


Ya I'm on a lease out there so I have the gate code.


----------

